# Cryptocoryne id.



## sbalabani84 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi all, I know this is a longshot since crypts can vary in size, color and shape base on the environment they grow in.

Any ideas. I have no idea where I got it from.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-my-new-hobby-cryptocorynes-2.html#post587391 The first photo in this post looks like your photo.


----------



## sbalabani84 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi thanks for your answer. I had actually bought a pot of Undulata few years back and then gave away most of it . The only other crypt I havr bought is Mi Oya but this one is different.


----------

